# What do your wedding anniversary photos look like?



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

I can't believe somebody hasn't made a wedding photo thread yet! (at least I can't see one). I'm gonna try to do a new wedding op every day so wish me luck on that one I am sure I will not suffer or die in the process


Spoiler: day 1


















Spoiler: day 2













Spoiler: day 3

















Spoiler: day 4













Spoiler: day 5













Spoiler: day 6











what did Cyrus and Reese's wedding anniversary look like for you? I'm very curious to see and I'd love some inspiration so I can somehow do a new theme every day lol


----------



## Mick (Jun 1, 2020)

I was looking for a thread like this one! I would have made it right now if you hadn't done so haha

I do expect a lot of similar photos, but I couldn't not do this for the first day.

Mine was this:


----------



## alpacac (Jun 1, 2020)

aaaaa it so cool to see how differently everyone decorated based on the items they've collected. here is mine!! 

also looking at everyones photos i just realised i forgot how to give poses to reece and cyrus.. whoops look like i'll be redo-ing the event tomorrow LOL


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Bonus cat wedding lol.


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 1, 2020)

I wish we could have added our own villagers in so it looked like a real wedding


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

mewto28 said:


>



yeah ok I'm definitely stealing your villager wedding idea
sherb & chevre? julian and pietro? prepare to be betrothed against your will


----------



## courtky (Jun 1, 2020)

I kept mine simple and just used Cyrus's furniture. I liked this photo the best  mid kiss lol


----------



## Jellieyz (Jun 1, 2020)

Just noticed that the rugs are off sksksks


----------



## 0orchid (Jun 1, 2020)

I love this event! Can't wait for the other days/themes


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 1, 2020)

Completely forgot about the theme while doing this and added yellow, I only got 9 crystals because of that lol


----------



## thisisausername (Jun 1, 2020)

I don’t have a lot of fancy furniture so I just went with a beach theme


----------



## wearebap (Jun 1, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> View attachment 268467
> View attachment 268468
> View attachment 268469
> Completely forgot about the theme while doing this and added yellow, I only got 9 crystals because of that lol


THE BUTT OMG LOL


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 1, 2020)

LOL it's majestic so I added it in


----------



## nammie (Jun 1, 2020)

Kept it pretty basic, though I forgot this was a wedding anniversary and I gave them a place to sign their marriage certificate lol


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

Jellieyz said:


>


I love this one dude and I really love the use of the backwards lockers
but uh...
what's with all the urns man?
is that uhh...
....
is that reese and cyrus' friends and family?


----------



## samticore (Jun 1, 2020)

Day one!


----------



## Baroque (Jun 1, 2020)

I got the call from Harv about this but, honestly, do we get anything from this, like the item we got from Rover when doing the maze? Or is it just... nice to see Reese and Cyrus again and that's it?


----------



## samticore (Jun 1, 2020)

Baroque said:


> I got the call from Harv about this but, honestly, do we get anything from this, like the item we got from Rover when doing the maze? Or is it just... nice to see Reese and Cyrus again and that's it?


You get wedding furni, and heart crystals to buy more furni from Reese. Every day is a new decor challenge and unlocks more stuff to buy.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 1, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> I wish we could have added our own villagers in so it looked like a real wedding


You can invite your villagers on the 6th day I believe.


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 1, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> You can invite your villagers on the 6th day I believe.


Someone told me this ~cough cough @Unhappyhome cough cough~ already, thanks anyway!


----------



## Zen (Jun 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267401497592991745
such a fun event


----------



## Jellieyz (Jun 1, 2020)

Sloom said:


> I love this one dude and I really love the use of the backwards lockers
> but uh...
> what's with all the urns man?
> is that uhh...
> ...



It's holy water dude...or is it?


----------



## Baroque (Jun 1, 2020)

samticore said:


> You get wedding furni, and heart crystals to buy more furni from Reese. Every day is a new decor challenge and unlocks more stuff to buy.



What?! That's awesome, why didn't Harv tell me about that over the phone?! XD


----------



## Rhuenkun (Jun 1, 2020)

Reese wanted a traditional wedding and boy..... did I NOT give it to her. 
I have a whole month to get it right, I suppose...


----------



## cheezu (Jun 1, 2020)

I know that this is a very stupid question but how do you emote the character models?
I got to make Cyrus smile by smiling at him but Reese just had that blank stare.

I still like the photo as it was only the first day of the challenge.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CA4wp_upyiS/


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

Rhuenkun said:


> Reese wanted a traditional wedding and boy..... did I NOT give it to her.
> I have a whole month to get it right, I suppose...


holy crap. this is incredible man. I am a complete and utter sucker for all space-themed things and I just stared at this one for ages lol



Jellieyz said:


> It's holy water dude...or is it?


you might wanna double check that one lmao



cheezu said:


> I know that this is a very stupid question but how do you emote the character models?


hover over them and press ZR!


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Pictures












I love this event so much!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 1, 2020)

Not as creative as some folk's here, but it gave me 10 crystal hearts.
Just cluttered the walls really hahaha.​


----------



## sunchild (Jun 1, 2020)

they wanted pink & white, so i gave them pink & white


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 1, 2020)

Mine look... Pretty standard compared to others' pics so I'm not even gonna post lol. 

One thing I did different tho was I added a table behind them with a candle, cuz that's a thing that happens at weddings where they light a unity candle together, and then 2 white ducks "kissing" behind it. 

Also, on the left the white grand piano and on the right a harp. But unlike some photos I've seen here, I made sure the poor harpist has a stool and a music stand. Harp isn't played standing, people!


----------



## Chea (Jun 1, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> .


I love the organ!

Here's mine


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

i got 8 heart things, idk if its good or not but me and my friends have gotten lots of laughs out of mine


----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2020)

These are some of mine! I missed them so much I almost cried when I saw them


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


I just think you're amazing, man


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Jun 1, 2020)

this was so much fun!


----------



## radiical (Jun 1, 2020)

She did NOT appreciate that I didn't make it pink and white but I wanted a greenhouse wedding so badly. Going for Felix/Marzia wedding vibes 



Spoiler: I took 2 million photos


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2020)

radiical said:


> She did NOT appreciate that I didn't make it pink and white but I wanted a greenhouse wedding so badly. Going for Felix/Marzia wedding vibes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg they’re both couples goals <3


----------



## radiical (Jun 1, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Omg they’re both couples goals <3


I know I love them SO much ;-;


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 1, 2020)

Everyone's photos look so great. I am too ashamed of mine to post it LOL. Also, I have a question about this event. So I just completed the first wedding shoot on day 1 and got 11 heart crystals. I decided to use them right away and buy 1 wedding bench and 2 floral decor using up all 11 heart crystals right away. However when I went into my inventory, it was not there. I decides oh, maybe it's in my storage in my house? Nope, not there either. Did I just waste 11 heart crystals?? T~T hoping someone can help me understand what went wrong lolol


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

radiical said:


> She did NOT appreciate that I didn't make it pink and white but I wanted a greenhouse wedding so badly. Going for Felix/Marzia wedding vibes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reese is so ungrateful! THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!
also good job getting the kiss lol, I think mine just looks like they're in the process of a fusion




Lattecakes said:


> Everyone's photos look so great. I am too ashamed of mine to post it LOL. Also, I have a question about this event. So I just completed the first wedding shoot on day 1 and got 11 heart crystals. I decided to use them right away and buy 1 wedding bench and 2 floral decor using up all 11 heart crystals right away. However when I went into my inventory, it was not there. I decides oh, maybe it's in my storage in my house? Nope, not there either. Did I just waste 11 heart crystals?? T~T hoping someone can help me understand what went wrong lolol


you get them in the mail the next day!


----------



## radiical (Jun 1, 2020)

Sloom said:


> reese is so ungrateful! THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!
> also good job getting the kiss lol, I think mine just looks like they're in the process of a fusion



No I definitely have like 30 failed attempts lmao but thank you :')


----------



## metswee (Jun 1, 2020)

I had alot of fun w this : D excited for this month!



Spoiler: Pics!


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 1, 2020)

Sloom said:


> reese is so ungrateful! THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!
> also good job getting the kiss lol, I think mine just looks like they're in the process of a fusion
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH!! Omg, thank you so much!! I was so confused and thought I did something wrong XD


----------



## morthael (Jun 1, 2020)

i’ve missed them so much, it was really fun decorating!!


----------



## Spunki (Jun 1, 2020)

Day one and probably super plain, but I thought it was kinda cute.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: She looks so beautiful in white💙💖💜


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 1, 2020)

I've only looked at the first page for now, but here's my first day ;p


----------



## Venn (Jun 1, 2020)

I thought that once rotated, the wedding bench could look like some sort of podium thing that you could stand behind it, so I officiated their wedding


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 1, 2020)

A simple pink-white setup - and some cherry blossom stuff.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 1, 2020)

Was working in this early morning but was called in to work. 9 hours later I came up with this. I had a lot of fun decorating. Excited for the following days to unlock the other items. Hopefully afterwards I don't get lazy to snag multiples.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was looking for a thread like this one! I would have made it right now if you hadn't done so haha
> 
> I do expect a lot of similar photos, but I couldn't not do this for the first day.
> 
> Mine was this:


Lol I was trying to make them use reactions, but I was too dim to figure it out so I took a basic pic and got my 11 hearts lmao


----------



## Uffe (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't have a bunch of items. Just what they gave me to use.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 1, 2020)

I only added their stuff. Nothing extra, and Reese said they were perfect, just what she wanted.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 1, 2020)

Sorry the angle on the back wall is bad, but thought it'd be cute to add their posters into the wedding theme.


----------



## stiney (Jun 1, 2020)

Normally I don’t love the filters but I was all about them for today’s wedding.
(Cyrus it’s your anniversary it’s a little late for cold feet.)


----------



## voltairenism (Jun 1, 2020)

<3





sorry this one is on my third character it doesnt anything cataloged anyway
got me 11 cystrals tho


----------



## mollyduck (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 2, 2020)

Day 2!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2020)

LOEY said:


> These are some of mine! I missed them so much I almost cried when I saw them
> 
> View attachment 268566View attachment 268564


Cyrus's face when he sees Reese walking down the aisle


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

A sloppy mess with wedding and cute furniture today, didn’t bother on perfection unlike yesterday.


----------



## moon_child (Jun 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> I was looking for a thread like this one! I would have made it right now if you hadn't done so haha
> 
> I do expect a lot of similar photos, but I couldn't not do this for the first day.
> 
> Mine was this:



How did you get them to pose like that?


----------



## Mick (Jun 2, 2020)

moon_child said:


> How did you get them to pose like that?



This is the encouraging pose! The one where they lean forward and laugh real hard, although I timed the photo just after they leaned in and before those yellow lines appeared. 

(Or are you looking for a general pose guide?)


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2020)

I went simple for my first day but I still wanted to make it unique with some of my own items!


Spoiler


----------



## moon_child (Jun 2, 2020)

Mick said:


> This is the encouraging pose! The one where they lean forward and laugh real hard, although I timed the photo just after they leaned in and before those yellow lines appeared.
> 
> (Or are you looking for a general pose guide?)



Ohhhh okay. I thought it was some new pose I didn’t know about. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 2, 2020)

I decided to keep it simple since I didn't have much items that looked nice. It was a lot of fun



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Sloom (Jun 2, 2020)

day 2!






Spoiler: poop

















<--- them realising the wedding isn't pink & white


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jun 2, 2020)

My take on the reception area! Definitely went overboard with the flower decors


----------



## daisyy (Jun 2, 2020)

day one ~ kept it simple with looots of flowers and musical instruments. made me want to get married ngl  these two were so adorable.


----------



## Barney (Jun 2, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> View attachment 268467
> View attachment 268468
> View attachment 268469
> Completely forgot about the theme while doing this and added yellow, I only got 9 crystals because of that lol



So they actually judge what we do each day!?

I genuinely thought they just gave you the crystals no matter what. Today I was in a rush so just threw a load of Cyrus' furniture down and got 11 crystals. What's the most we can get?

I'll have to be more careful from now on.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 2, 2020)

In the earlier weeks I believe the max you can get is 11, while on the later weeks it'll be 15... All you have to really do is to place at least 12 items of the same theme then you'll get the max heart crystals possible if I'm not mistaken, so just place at least 12 items down then you're good to go (you don't even have to arrange them properly), I just got carried away and added something that isn't part of the theme (pink and white) so I ended up with less crystals lol...


----------



## Barney (Jun 2, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> In the earlier weeks I believe the max you can get is 11, while on the later weeks it'll be 15... All you have to really do is to place at least 12 items of the same theme then you'll get the max heart crystals possible if I'm not mistaken, so just place at least 12 items down then you're good to go (you don't even have to arrange them properly), I just got carried away and added something that isn't part of the theme (pink and white) so I ended up with less crystals lol...



Thanks. That makes sense, then.

I just thre a load of chairs and tables down without arranging them, and it did the trick!

Seemed a shame, but I didn't have time to invest in it today. I'll up my game again tomorrow!


----------



## niconii (Jun 2, 2020)

Didn't have any good photos from yesterday because I got overwhelmed with trying to get a good shot and ended up with nothing. xD Anyway, this is my favorite photo from today! c:





Also.. Bonus photo. Aka how I feel when couples in public get all lovey-dovey lmao   
​


----------



## Soigne (Jun 2, 2020)

maxed out with their items in random order so i can get the max crystals lol


----------



## patrickg (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow I love seeing everyone's interpretations!!! here are my takes for the past two days.  I wish I had more pretty statues


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 2, 2020)

Eh,I think I should have played more Happy Home Designer.Hopefully,the clamshell bed isn't too suggestive.I just thought it looked cool.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 2, 2020)

These are day 2 pictures.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 2, 2020)

day 1:


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 2, 2020)

Day 2






Went so overboard with the wall decor and floor lights that the game started to lag. lmao​


----------



## alpacalypse (Jun 2, 2020)

a bit simple compared to everyone else, but i had fun!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 2, 2020)

My obsession with the shoots caused me to go all the way to the 6th photoshoot but will still be doing some more.


----------



## biksoka (Jun 2, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> My obsession with the shoots caused me to go all the way to the 6th photoshoot but will still be doing some more.
> 
> View attachment 268910
> View attachment 268911


how the heck did you get your villagers in it?


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 2, 2020)

ive been absolutely randomising everything to maximise the amount of heart crystals i het! hehehe


----------



## daisyy (Jun 2, 2020)

biksoka said:


> how the heck did you get your villagers in it?





Spoiler



pretty sure it unlocks after 6(?) days of photoshoots.


----------



## sunchild (Jun 2, 2020)

day 2! nothing ~super~ creative, but i still took my time because i couldn't decide how i wanted the tables lol


----------



## angiepie (Jun 3, 2020)

How do you get them to pose like that?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 3, 2020)

I went with a forest or natural theme.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

angiepie said:


> How do you get them to pose like that?


If you hover your cursor over them in the decorating mode you can change their expressions I believe!


----------



## justina (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm having a lot of fun with this!! Everyones photos look so good.

Day 2: 





Day 3:


----------



## toenuki (Jun 3, 2020)

day 2




i need more furniture for today


----------



## Zen (Jun 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268091093813321728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268091515026325504
such a fun event


----------



## niconii (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 3! Played around with the wallpaper and flooring. Really can’t wait to be able to invite my villagers over to make this photos look more wedding-y/realistic


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 2 screenshots. It's nothing impressive. I think I need more furniture


Spoiler: Day 2


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 3, 2020)

My pictures from day 3.


----------



## Sloom (Jun 3, 2020)

day 3! thanks so much for posting here guys, I completely forgot about the daily wedding photos lmao
I did 2 different sets today because I wasn't sure if I loved the way the space one came out











Spoiler: the space one

















Spoiler: the cloud one



please mind the magnum dong


----------



## moonchu (Jun 3, 2020)

blue nova light for cy, pink for reese, and a purple moon for them together <3


 


day 2 ~
haven't played yet today for day 3   been tryna keep it pink + white because that's what reese wanted and i felt bad doing anything else lmao
i didn't know you could give them poses!! dang.


----------



## voltairenism (Jun 3, 2020)

proud of mine today!!


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 3, 2020)

I realize I don't have a lot of pink furniture.


----------



## radiical (Jun 3, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> My take on the reception area! Definitely went overboard with the flower decors
> 
> View attachment 268837


I LOVE THIS SO MUCH WOW


----------



## Uffe (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes! I was trying to find this topic yesterday but I couldn't. So here are photos I took from yesterday. I try to be funny with these.  The story is she chose him over me, so I'm heart broken. Lol!


----------



## loveclove (Jun 3, 2020)

how do you get them to sit/move/have reactions??


----------



## radiical (Jun 3, 2020)

I felt bad that she didn't like the colors from yesterday so I tried to give her a more traditional reception



Spoiler

















	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



loveclove said:


> how do you get them to sit/move/have reactions??



To sit you can pick them up and drag them onto chairs, to make them do reactions hover over them and I think ZR pulls up the screen, if you look at the top right area of your screen it should say which button


----------



## stiney (Jun 4, 2020)

justina said:


> I'm having a lot of fun with this!! Everyones photos look so good.
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> ...


What’s that white table the candles are on?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Today I went goth (pink is next level goth) but I’m not sure she loved the skeletons.
I was so excited for the candles I forgot to use the new flower stand lol.


----------



## justina (Jun 4, 2020)

stiney said:


> What’s that white table the candles are on?



That is the white rattan end table


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 4, 2020)

I know I am behind, but day 3 photos. I really like how these turned out.



Spoiler: Day 3


----------



## Sloom (Jun 4, 2020)

day 4! attempted to do a beach theme today and it turned out so ugly I had to scrap it
so here is an outdoor cherry blossom theme instead! reese asked for a reception but I prefer making ceremonies lol






Spoiler


----------



## stiney (Jun 4, 2020)

justina said:


> That is the white rattan end table


Thanks! I've only seen it in brown so I didn't recognize it.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 4, 2020)

My day 4 pictures:


----------



## Neechan (Jun 4, 2020)

Sloom said:


> I love this one dude and I really love the use of the backwards lockers
> but uh...
> what's with all the urns man?
> is that uhh...
> ...



Edit: Never mind, I’m blind apparently...Mobile showed a different one ....

I have nothing yet as I’m still a few days behind, oops...


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 4, 2020)

After three days of doing the pink and white theme, I caved and just ~had~ to use the garden version of these items! Sorry Reese!!

Here are pics from day 1, 2, and 4 (day 3 was pretty much the same as day 1)


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 4, 2020)

I put tissues next to the chairs for guests



Spoiler: please guess where I trapped myself








This where I realized I looked like dumbass ninja or assassin


----------



## Sloom (Jun 5, 2020)

day 5
who said marriage *ruins *your life?






Spoiler















edit: wow that's weird, I've made 5 different weddings that definitely _weren't_ traditional pink and white weddings and this was the first one Reese complained about lol. I didn't even realise she could complain


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 5, 2020)

My day 5 pictures.









----


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2020)

wait, it's ok to not follow their theme???


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 5, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> wait, it's ok to not follow their theme???


They don't like when you don't follow it, but there is only so many ideas one can have with the white/pink theme they have been asking. I have yet to do the one for today, so I don't know if it is still the same or not


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 5, 2020)

all of yours are so cute, mine are super basic )':


----------



## Sloom (Jun 5, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> wait, it's ok to not follow their theme???


it's completely fine if you don't mind losing 2-3 heart crystals! (you'll still be gifted extra free furniture if you completely fail to follow the theme too lol). 

if you check my OP, I added screenshots of every one I've done so far. out of all of those 5, even though most of them are very off-theme, she only noticed that I wasn't even trying to follow the theme one time and said something along the lines of "this is lovely but what the hell I asked for pink and white you moron. anyway here's your heart crystals"


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 5, 2020)

Since I was busy and it is just the same theme again, I didn't bother with today, but here are pictures from yesterday. I never know how I should make them pose



Spoiler: Day 4


----------



## Uffe (Jun 5, 2020)

loveclove said:


> how do you get them to sit/move/have reactions??


It doesn't look like this question has been answered. In the customization mode, you can grab Cyrus, Reese, and even yourself. To make them sit, put a chair down, pick either of the characters up and put them on top of the chair and they'll sit. They themselves can't move on their own, so I'm guessing this was you asking about how to make them react. To make them have a reaction, hover over them with your select hand tool and press ZR. A list of reactions will show up, and you can open more by pressing the Y button. When you're done setting everything up, before you take a picture, you can press the A button and Cyrus and Reese will have the reactions you gave them.


----------



## Sloom (Jun 6, 2020)

day 6
back to basics lol






Spoiler


----------



## biksoka (Jun 6, 2020)

"This is my wife."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*"I LOVE HER"*


----------



## stiney (Jun 6, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> wait, it's ok to not follow their theme???


I got bored of their theme so I either do it up in pink and white first to get the max heart crystals and then re-do it later or I do it to make me happy first and then fix it to be cute. For a 30 day event it really should randomize to encourage you to use the different color variations and use different items from your catalog. After the third or fourth day I started running out of pink/white ideas.


----------



## Sloom (Jun 6, 2020)

babies. baby boys.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2020)

Your typical day 6. I perused and contemplated my villagers' taste in proper wedding reception attire. Billy needs some rhinestone glasses NOW he looks like a socialite grandma and I love it. Clay's over there in the corner staring down the cake lol










Was disappointed I couldn't go buy stuff from Cyrus today tho


----------



## biksoka (Jun 6, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Your typical day 6. I perused and contemplated my villagers' taste in proper wedding reception attire. Billy needs some rhinestone glasses NOW he looks like a socialite grandma and I love it. Clay's over there in the corner staring down the cake lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can. Speak Harvey to set up the shoot again after you end the party to get Reese and Cyrus back. You can talk to Cyrus and exchange furniture then


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2020)

biksoka said:


> You can. Speak Harvey to set up the shoot again after you end the party to get Reese and Cyrus back. You can talk to Cyrus and exchange furniture then


Ah okay. I did talk to him after and he just said how cool the party was and stuff. That's annoying that I have to talk to him several times to get the option, not like the game tells you that stuff lol


----------



## patrickg (Jun 10, 2020)

Is this thread dead already?! I'm still really enjoying this event


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 10, 2020)

I wish I had more furniture


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 10, 2020)

Pretty. How do you get them to pose?


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 10, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> Pretty. How do you get them to pose?


You hover over the character and press ZR to chose a reaction for them to do. Then just before you take the picture press A and they all pose ^^


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 10, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> You hover over the character and press ZR to chose a reaction for them to do. Then just before you take the picture press A and they all pose ^^



Oh, thank you! My pictures will come out much better now than them just awkwardly standing there.


----------



## MaidenJane (Jun 16, 2020)

I just found the game cartridge after 2 WHOLE MONTHS of it being lost! I didn't have a lot of furniture to build a set so I chose to do a close up instead. I think this one turned out pretty cute.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 16, 2020)

They started off nice. I tried to make them look like a nice ceremony or reception scene... as the days wore on, I just threw a bunch of matching items into the background and posed them in front of some flower stands or at a table or something...


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 16, 2020)

The same every time. Bunch of benches and wedding decorations. Got it done the quickest and never looked back!


----------



## toonafeesh (Jun 16, 2020)

What the heck everyone has really nice and creative ideas!! I think this was either day 2 or 3 for me, then the rest are just chairs, chairs and chairs :c but looking at this thread is giving me inspiration haha


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 16, 2020)

i just throw as many flowers as i can on every wall and im done. gets the most crystals every time. i think i got the last item today thankfully. ill double check tomorrow and be glad to be done with that crap


----------



## MaidenJane (Jun 16, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> What the heck everyone has really nice and creative ideas!! I think this was either day 2 or 3 for me, then the rest are just chairs, chairs and chairs :c but looking at this thread is giving me inspiration haha
> 
> 
> View attachment 275310


Might be the strangest wedding I’ve ever seen, but I dig it.


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 17, 2020)

Today was the cute theme _again_, so I decided to make a candlelit picnic in the honeymoon suite for them.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 17, 2020)

The same, every day, with whatever of the three color variations Reese wants.

Wash. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272879923540029441
I've had to spice it up a little lately


----------



## John Wick (Jun 17, 2020)

G





Bethboj said:


> View attachment 272311
> I wish I had more furniture


I thought for a moment, you had Fang in a dress, but it's Whitney. (I hope).


----------



## marshallows (Jun 17, 2020)

the first 6 days were done with 100% effort. every day after that were complete disasters. i just abused the copy/paste option to spam the flower stand according to whatever theme it was for that day. got my crystals and dipped completely from the event after i got doubles of everything LMAO.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

As of now, a complete mess, spammed furniture, bad angles and Reese and Cyrus not doing any reactions.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 17, 2020)

John Wick said:


> G
> I thought for a moment, you had Fang in a dress, but it's Whitney. (I hope).


It’s definitely Whitney! Although now you’ve said it, all I can see is Fang


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 17, 2020)

Smile!


----------

